# What digital SLR camera are you using?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen lots of great videos on this site.  What are you shooting with?  I am in the market for a new camera and trying to decide between Canon and Nikon (Mark III vs a D750).  I've owned both brands before and don't really have a preference, though I do currently have Nikon gear and not Canon.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

I have shot almost everything from Nikon and Canon and shoot a Canon 5D Mark III today. That being said if you have a bunch of good Nikon glass already I would stay with the Nikon system.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What Icarus said. No sense in changing if you already have lenses.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone shooting video with the newest Nikon DSLRs? Specifically The D750 or 810.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got a Canon 7D. I already had Canon stuff...


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nikon D7100. I like it


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Seems like if you're serious about video you should be looking at mirrorless type cameras.
JC


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've owned numerous camera types over the years - I also scuba dive and have owned HD dive rigs. The DSLR gives me the best of both worlds, outstanding still pictures, but great video if needed too, so I am really focusing on DSLRs.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Nikon D750 is a better camera in my opinion. Faster and more responsive. Had a D800 and 810 and sold both and bought the D750. I have a D3300 that I take fishing for stills and some video due to cost. If you have nikon glass and it's good glass stay Nikon.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I've seen lots of great videos on this site. What are you shooting with? I am in the market for a new camera and trying to decide between Canon and Nikon (Mark III vs a D750). I've owned both brands before and don't really have a preference, though I do currently have Nikon gear and not Canon.


I've been shooting the D750 for a few months. It's incredible.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

glittlewood said:


> I've been shooting the D750 for a few months. It's incredible.


You have any videos online you can share?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Sony A6000. Yeah...its mirrorless, but its incredible for price vs. features/quality. Was just updated with firmware to support XAVC S video recording as well. And you can get an adapter to put any lens you can think of on it. Plus, its size on a microskiff can't be overlooked vs a full frame DSLR and lenses.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> You have any videos online you can share?


Unfortunately no. I blew my wad on the camera to find out my old 2011 Mac Book Pro can't handle the video files. I've mostly been focusing on still shots when I get a chance. However I will be upgrading my Computer soon and will get to editing some footage I've captured. The Nikon website has some really good videos captured with the D750. I'd check them out.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Try shooting them in 720p - I don't believe the D750 supports 24 frames at 720p, but the 2011 Mac should be able to handle that file size. Personally, I've viewed 1920 vs 720 on my HD TV and the difference is not large enough to warranty always shooting in 1920. I'd rather shoot 720p 24 frames to make editing quick and file sizes small.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Early last year, I was talking to a buddy of mine who shoots for NatGeo about buying a new camera. He recommended I went to Pitman Photo, and suggested the Canon 5D Mark III. So I drove to over to Pitman Photo in South Miami with the intentions on buying a Canon 5D Mark III. I went in with $17k in my wallet to buy a camera. The store employee who was wearing a Canon shirt was showing me the 5D Mark III, I mentioned that is what I wanted, unless he recommended otherwise. He mentioned if I wanted to spend a little more money for better quality, he highly recommended the D800e instead of the 5D Mark III. He went over some of the specs as to why it was better, and convinced me to pull the trigger. The funny thing, I was shooting Nikon up until that point, and I had a handful of lenses for Nikon, but they were DX Lenses, making them irrelevant with the jump to FX, but I was dead set on buying the Canon anyway, as all I always heard was how people swore the Canon was better. So I bought the Nikon D800e, a Rode mic, and a couple lenses and was on my way. I called my buddy up from NatGeo and told him what I got and he was raving about how much better the Nikon D800e was compared to the Canon 5D Mark III he shoots with. He said he would have recommended that camera had he known I was willing to spend the extra coin on it. 

Fast forward to now, I've been shooting with the Nikon D800e for a year and a half and love it. We shoot a lot of events side by side with the Nikon D800e and the Canon 5D Mark III. That's what we have been using to shoot our 5wt Chronicles, and to be honest, I have not been impressed by the 5D Mark III at all. Side by Side video comparisons, the quality of the D800e exceeds the 5D Mark III by a long shot. So much so, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a D750 this week to use as camera two. I was looking at getting the D810, but the D750 has gotten such good reviews, some say it's even better than the D810. 

I will be up in Maryland this week shooting an episode of the 5wt Chronicles, and I might just pull the trigger on the D750. 

If you are going to do video, I high recommend the Nikon over the Canon. We have had to add grain to our Nikon footage and dumb it down in order to use the Canon footage in the same projects. 

If you'd like to see some of my film stuff, you can do so here:
www.Vimeo.com/EstradaArt


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

As a professional on this field I have to advise you that it is not the gear that makes good or bad videos or photos.
Learn to process correctly, also set up your camera right and you should obtain very good video out of any camera lately.
Even with a cheap lens... technology is so good these days that it allows an amateur create amazing images.
Just learn about the camera set ups and processing and you will kill it !
Good luck !


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am Loving a D600 

Just picked up a 3200 to use while the 600 in to Nikon for an upgrade after the 600 gets back I will
be offering it for sale

then After the 600 has a new home the 3200 will be up for grabs ...

And then I will be settling in with a D750 / D100 and a P7100 for a long haul

But the "museum" is filled with F models and Pentaxes ...


----------

